# Recommendations for ecommerce platform



## eosandiego (Oct 9, 2020)

We operate a store front with a POS as well as different web sites. Our tech infrastructure has evolved over time and we are looking at options to consolidate. We use Lightspeed as a POS/Inventory management, Big Commerce as our primary web store which is mostly predefined decorated garments, and Inksoft for production of bulk jobs and more targeted web stores. We have some other systems for other functionality and to link these together. 

Our biggest challenge is inventory management between POS and web since we manage inventory of blanks (and some finished items) but sell decorated items. The only system I've seen that really seems to fix this problem is Deco Network. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places but I don't see many newer reviews and Deco doesn't support a trial. I've seen (and done) too many demos to trust in a demo or walk through. I can pretty quickly understand how the software might or might not support my needs if I can touch it. 

I'd love to hear some direct feedback. I can post more details about what I'd like to understand. I'd love to talk to someone and their experience although not sure that is practical.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

uiqhdui12ss said:


> In my experience the top 3 platform contenders are Magento, WordPress; & WooCommerce or Shopify.
> I’ve built small WordPress & Shopify websites and I’ve built enterprise level Magento websites doing millions in revenue a year – so here’s my take on it.


And is the additional cost of Magento and Shopify over Woo justified because of more/better features, or just because it is easier to setup/use, or not at all?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

magento takes a team of it specialists to run (good for enterprise operations)
shopify is more plug and play and includes hosting, but at a much higher cost than woocommerce



> Whether it’s PHP or CSS, you have to be very familiar with how Magento is structured or you can easily mess things up. Magento can be very powerful and very flexible in the right hands. But, unless you’re ready to spend _at least_ $10,000 in development and $200 or more on monthly hosting, please don’t consider Magento


----------

